# Fiepen bei jeder Mausbewegung!?



## feldex (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wie die Überschrift schon sagt habe ich bei jeder kleinen Mausbewegung ein piepen welches aus dem Rechner kommt ähnlich dem Geräuch wenn die Festplatte arbeitet
ich würde grob sagen es kommt aus richtung Grafikkarte wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann was da piepen sollte

bin für jeden sachlichen Hinweis dankbar


----------



## Own3r (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenne dieses Geräusch. Es ist aber auf jeden Fall nicht schädlich.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2011)

Schädlich nicht, aber woher kommt's  Von der _Grafikkarte_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Etwa Spulenfiepen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nee, oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich meine Maus bewege hier ein Foto


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 piept die auch, bei mir kommt  das Geräusch aber nicht aus dem Rechner. Vielleicht Schädlings befall?!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2011)

Da hilft nur eines: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feldex (15. Oktober 2011)

ne spulenfieben ist es nicht das kenn ich klingt anders naja wenigstens hat mein thema zur belustigung beigeholfen
aber ne ernsthafte antwort hat niemand oder


----------



## Mater Bate (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab auch das problem,ist sehr nervtötend.habs schon ohne lüfter probiert aber kein erfolg.anfangs wars wie bei dir bei jeder mausbewegung und jetzt ist es die meiste zeit(will keine angst machen)Vll. kommt es ja vom netzteil.Ich kann es einfach nicht orten so stark ich mich konzentrier!


----------



## feldex (15. Oktober 2011)

ja netzteil könnte auch sein kanns nicht orten hab zwar die meiste zeit headset auf aber das wissen alleine nervt schon


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich _vermute_ als "Schuldigen" das Mainboard. Meine Theorie: Mit jeder Mausbewegung werden via USB Stromimpulse durchs Mainboard geschickt, gewiss, _sehr kleine_ Ströme. Auf einem Mainboard finden sich ja auch die eine oder andere Spule... Netzteil könnnte in diesem Zusammenhang auch mit in den Dunstkreis der Verdächtigen sich einfinden. Wirklich ominös...


----------



## moparcrazy (22. Oktober 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich keinen Plan was da fiepen soll. Ich würde  versuchen durch Hardware Tausch dem schuldigen auf die schliche zu  kommen. Vielleicht hast Du noch ne alte GraKa oder Du borgst eine von  nem Freund. Ist nach dem Austausch das fiepen noch da war's die GraKa schon mal nicht!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Oktober 2011)

Grafikkarten produzieren unter bestimmten Bedingungen, zum Bleistift _sehr_ hohen fps, hörbares Spulenfiepen. Aber m.E. _nicht_ bei _Mausbewegungen_, ich tippe auf's Mainboard.


----------



## Own3r (24. Oktober 2011)

Wer weiß, die Grafikkarte muss den Mauszeiger darstellen. Wenn jetzt die Maus schnell bewegt wird, dann muss die Grafikarte auch schnell arbeiten. Vielleicht fiept sie dann.


----------



## Hatuja (24. Oktober 2011)

Bist du sicher, dass es aus dem Rechner kommt? Hast du mal eine andere Maus Probiert?

Ich hatte mal eine MX518 und da war es die Maus selbst, die diese Geräusche verursacht hat.
Da mein Rechner damals Rechts daneben gestanden hat, dachte ich auch erst, es käme aus dem PC.
 Wenn man sie nicht bewegt hat, musste man schon das Ohr oben drauflegen, damit man es gehört hat, wenn man sie dann aber bewegt hat, hörte es sich an wie lautes Spulenpfeifen von der Grafikkarte!


----------

